

Groove on branding - alexmturnbull
http://blog.groovehq.com/post/10202618882/hackernews-1-groove-on-branding

======
mustpax
This is a great article but your headline distracts from it. I know using
"HackerNews #1" in your title might increase click-throughs, but what does
"HackerNews #1 Groove on branding" even mean?

------
acangiano
I would slightly change the logo so that it looked less like a sideview of a
breast, nipple included.

